# Comment reconnaître une vraie Magic Mouse ?!



## theo123456 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour ! 
Je compte acheter sur Le Bon Coin une Magic Mouse soit-disant neuve et à 45 ( soit une sacrée baisse de prix par rapport au neuf ). Cependant, Dieu sait qu'il y a beaucoup d'arnaques sur Le Bon Coin - je me suis par ailleurs déjà fait avoir -. Donc, je souhaiterais savoir s'il y a un moyen de savoir si une Magic Mouse est authentique ou non. Peut-être peut-on "l'enregistrer" sur le site d'Apple en donnant le numéro de série ? 

J'espère que vous aurez une solution, je ne compte pas acheter de la contrefaçon 

Merci bien !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

theo123456 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je compte acheter sur Le Bon Coin une Magic Mouse soit-disant neuve et à 45 ( soit une sacrée baisse de prix par rapport au neuf ). Cependant, Dieu sait qu'il y a beaucoup d'arnaques sur Le Bon Coin - je me suis par ailleurs déjà fait avoir -. Donc, je souhaiterais savoir s'il y a un moyen de savoir si une Magic Mouse est authentique ou non. Peut-être peut-on "l'enregistrer" sur le site d'Apple en donnant le numéro de série ?
> 
> J'espère que vous aurez une solution, je ne compte pas acheter de la contrefaçon
> ...



Salut,

à cela :> 
http://www.apple.com/chfr/magicmouse/
http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MB829Z/A


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2011)

theo123456 a dit:


> . Donc, je souhaiterais savoir s'il y a un moyen de savoir si une Magic Mouse est authentique ou non. je ne compte pas acheter de la contrefaçon



Une Magic Mouse refuse de cliquer sur une page contenant du Flash.
Je sors. ^^


----------



## theo123456 (26 Janvier 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> à cela :>
> http://www.apple.com/chfr/magicmouse/
> http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MB829Z/A



Disons que je m'en serais douté...
Mais les contrefaçons peuvent être très ressemblantes...


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2011)

theo123456 a dit:


> Disons que je m'en serais douté...
> Mais les contrefaçons peuvent être très ressemblantes...



Le meilleur et le plus sûr moyen est d'acheter chez un revendeur Apple, Fnac , AppleStore physique ou sur le site Apple.
Sinon les 29&#8364; _"économisés"_ risque de t'en  coûter 45&#8364; + 69 &#8364; soit 114&#8364;. :rateau:
Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse trouver une  Magic Mouse neuve à moins 40%.


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Le meilleur et le plus sûr moyen est d'acheter chez un revendeur Apple, Fnac , AppleStore physique ou sur le site Apple.
> Sinon les 29 _"économisés"_ risque de t'en  coûter 45 + 69  soit 114. :rateau:
> Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse trouver une  Magic Mouse neuve à moins 40%.



Ou volée... Demande la facture...


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Janvier 2011)

La majeure partie des gens qui se font arnaquer sont des personnes qui pensent faire la super affaire en achetant du matos à un prix totalement délirant. Arrêtez donc de rêver et ... de vous faire limer par la même occasion ^^


----------



## Lefenmac (26 Janvier 2011)

theo123456 a dit:


> Disons que je m'en serais douté...
> Mais les contrefaçons peuvent être très ressemblantes...



Tu demandes à un boss d'Apple de t'accompagner.... Si t'as pas confiance dans ton achat sur le net ben t'achètes pas et tu vas au maga......

Moi y a un gars qui vend une Rolex à 10 euros sur le net, je fais quoi?  Sot j'y crois, soit je passe....


----------

